# anyone out yesterday?



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

It was miserable weather yesterday for sure but we did meet a few bowfishermen where we were underwater spearfishing. Even retrieved an arrow for one. We had a little luck in some swamp right on the west edge of Frazee, but as soon as you stuck a fish, it was black out visibility, not for everyone, but we did get a few ~14 lb'ers as the scale read. Didn't see anything in the next lakes over to the west and we looked from the shallow to 20' or so, pretty poor visibility, but even if you can't see the fish you can tell that they've been there, and they hadn't. We also got an eelpout out of the ottertail and I did get some great video of several 4' long sturgeon. The sturgeon were great fun to see! Of course, lot's of walleye, suckers, bass, sunnies, crappie, pike, all the regulars...

I think we'll wait for better weather before venturing into the water again. Sunshine would have been nice.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went out Friday night, 12 bells genny started and arrows flyin. Didn't do great, but not too bad considering we just had a storm come through half hour earlier. Ended up with 8 carp (14-30 lbs), 2 dogs, one 3 lb male and one 8 lb female and a yellow bullhead. Would've done better but the generator kept overheating, batteries discharged had 2 lines snap and needed to buy 3 new lights. Lucky for us, my line snapped because it was stuck in a log burried under the sand in 3' of water so I still got it back and my buddy snapped his line on the only fish he connected with, which I ended up shooting a little later in the night!

It was pretty sweet watching the storm 10 miles north of us and not have a single drop of rain and no wind where we were.


----------

